# ISO simple recipes to get rid of a lot of Eggplants



## larry_stewart (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm not complaining, but I have too many eggplants in the garden to start frying them all up.

Some are the bigger varieties, but others are skinnier and others are the long thin Japanese variety.

I don't min frying a few up for eggplant parmesan or something of the sort, but frying them all up is such a time consuming pain in the butt, I was hoping for other ( vegetarian/ or vegetarian convertible) recipes to get rid of a mass load of eggplants that is not terribly time consuming.  

or, if there is something I can do to get them to a state where I can store them for later use ( without frying them all up).

Thanks, 

larry


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 18, 2015)

Use this method to make vegetarian moussaka, I'm guessing you could sub out tofu or maybe lentils or something else for the lamb, even just leave it out.  Baking them first saves a lot of time with the frying, plus you don't use as much oil that way.  It does freeze well BTW.  We usually make the whole recipe and divide it up into 2 pans, 1 to freeze for later (uncooked). 
Moussaka Recipe - NYT Cooking 

Baba ganoush, grill or char the eggplant.  

Freezing ideas:  Freezing Eggplant : HGTV Gardens


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2015)

Stuffed with tabbouleh, baked and frozen for the smaller ones.  Make a nice side or whole meal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 18, 2015)

Make a several course meal of eggplant.

Caponata 

Sicilian Caponata. {Vegan Recipe} | elephant journal

Caprese salad

The Comfort of Cooking » Crispy Eggplant Caprese Stacks

Stuffed eggplant

Vegetable-Stuffed Eggplant Recipe | Taste of Home

Lasagna

Eggplant Lasagna Recipe : Danny Boome : Food Network

Eggplant brownie a la mode! 

Brownie Recipe: Eggplant Brownie - Shape Magazine


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2015)

I posted this recipe for stuffed zucchini a few years ago. It would also work with eggplant. I think it would freeze well, too. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/grilled-stuffed-zucchini-boats-80104.html


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 18, 2015)

I like to put up a couple of jars of Melanzane Sott'Olio,

Marinated Eggplant in Oil / Melanzane Sott'Olio

Marrakesh eggplant and tomato "salad" (one of my other favs):

Marrakesh Eggplants & Tomatoes Recipe - Taste.com.au

Iman Bayildi (vegetarian) (Fainting Iman)

I go to Greece, Turkey, Morocco, and other Mideastern cuisines for eggplant inspiration.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 18, 2015)

One of my favorite eggplant recipes is Melanzane sott'Olio (translates to "eggplant under oil"). I am planning on making some next weekend myself. 

It's an old, old recipe that makes a pickled eggplant relish that can be served as part of an antipasto platter or as a side salad. Since the eggplant is pickled and stored under oil, it also keeps unopened for a long time in the fridge. Just keep in mind that there is a slight risk of botulism, although most old time Italians will laugh that off. I dated an Italian girl many years ago and her family would put up jars and jars of this stuff, seal up the jars, and store it at room temperature without benefit of any sterilization method other than boiling the jars and lids before filling them. I wouldn't recommend that, though. 

In any case, here is the recipe I use. It's awesome...
Melanzane sott'Olio ~ Eggplants in Oil


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 18, 2015)

Another good vegetarian recipe:
Eggplant & Tomato Gratin with Mint, Feta & Kalamata Olives


----------



## Zagut (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe you should open up a roadside stand. 

Or become that neighbor stopping by with fresh veggies.  

A lot of cooked eggplant recipes freeze well but straight eggplant not so well. It works okay in soups.

Bite the bullet and spend the time making and cooking then freezing portion sized dish's.

Good luck with your abundance. 

My eggplant was a wash this year. (Damned Snails).


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2015)

When I have an overabundance of produce, I do anonymous drive-by dropoffs.  Neighbors never know what hit 'em.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2015)

Zagut said:


> My eggplant was a wash this year. (Damned Snails).



Diatomaceous earth will take care of them. It hurts them to move over it.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 18, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> When I have an overabundance of produce, I do anonymous drive-by dropoffs. Neighbors never know what hit 'em.


 
So you're the one. 

That's okay. I've been the one too. 



GotGarlic said:


> Diatomaceous earth will take care of them. It hurts them to move over it.


 
I've used that and it does help. 
I've also been slack in application after rains. We sure had our fair share of wet this year. 

But my garden is "in the woods" and the abundance of snails /slugs is overwhelming. 

They even got my garlic this year. 
I'll look at the bright side. If I decide to eat the nasty little buggers (No chance in hell) they'll have enough garlic flavor I'll only need to use butter in their preparation.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2015)

Zagut said:


> They even got my garlic this year.



Oh, no, not the garlic! 



Zagut said:


> I'll look at the bright side. If I decide to eat the nasty little buggers (No chance in hell) they'll have enough garlic flavor I'll only need to use butter in their preparation.



Way to be positive about it!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 18, 2015)

I wonder if you could freeze Grilled eggplant.  Certainly uses less oil.   You could do a test run with just one eggplant.  

I slice, poke holes w/ a fork, marinate in a herbed up vinaigrette, Grill til done. Eat.  I  don't know how it would turn out after thawing since I haven't done this part.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 18, 2015)

*Baba Ghannouj
*
Ingredients:

•	2 lb. eggplants, halved lengthwise
•	1⁄3 cup fresh lemon juice
•	3 tbsp. tahini
•	2 cloves garlic, minced
•	1 cup plain, full-fat yogurt
•	Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
•	1⁄4 cup extra virgin olive oil
•	1⁄4 cup pomegranate seeds
•	Mint leaves, for garnish

Instructions:

Heat oven broiler. Place eggplant cut side down on a baking sheet; prick all over with a knife. Broil, flipping once, until skin is charred and eggplant is tender, 20–25 minutes. Transfer eggplant to a colander set over a bowl; cover with plastic wrap. Let cool; peel. Place lemon juice, tahini, and garlic in a food processor; let sit 10 minutes. Add reserved eggplant, the yogurt, salt, and pepper; pulse until slightly smooth and transfer to a shallow dish. Using a spoon, make a well on the surface; drizzle with oil. Garnish with pomegranate seeds and mint.
 
*Smoky Baba Ghannouj with Oil-Cured Black Olives*

Ingredients:

•	2 medium eggplants (1 3⁄4 lbs.)
•	1⁄2 tsp. whole cumin seeds
•	1⁄4 cup extra virgin olive oil, plus more to garnish
•	1 bunch radishes, trimmed
•	1 large kohlrabi, trimmed
•	3 tbsp. mayonnaise, preferably homemade
•	2 tbsp. fresh lemon juice
•	2 tsp. kosher salt
•	1⁄4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
•	Pinch of cayenne
•	Pinch of ground cinnamon
•	1 large garlic clove, finely grated
•	1⁄4 cup oil-cured niçoise olives, pitted and roughly chopped
•	Aleppo pepper, to garnish

Instructions:

Heat the broiler to high. Place the eggplants on a foil-lined baking sheet and broil, turning as needed, until blackened all over and very soft, 20 minutes. Transfer the baking sheet to a rack and let the eggplant cool for 10 minutes.
Meanwhile, place the cumin seeds on a cutting board and drizzle with two drops of olive oil. Chop the seeds repeatedly until coarsely ground. Using a mandoline or knife, thinly slice the radishes and kohlrabi and then place in a large bowl of ice water. Let sit until the slices begin to curl, about 10 minutes. Drain and spread the slices out on a towel to dry.
Peel and discard the charred eggplant skin and place the flesh on a cutting board. Finely chop the flesh and then scrape into a bowl. Stir in the chopped cumin along with the 1⁄4 cup of olive oil, the mayonnaise, lemon juice, salt, pepper, cayenne, cinnamon, and garlic. Transfer the baba ghannouj to a serving bowl and drizzle with more olive oil. Sprinkle with the olives and Aleppo and serve with the radish and kohlrabi slices.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 18, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Oh, no, not the garlic!


 
Yes, I'm afraid that those little buggers "Got the Garlic". 

Be careful. I heard them saying they were headed your way. 

But I did manage to salvage several "small" cloves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> When I have an overabundance of produce, I do anonymous drive-by dropoffs.  Neighbors never know what hit 'em.



I know a house without a functional porch light...


These recipes are making me hungry.  Time to make dinner.


----------



## Silversage (Aug 18, 2015)

Ratatouille.

You don't hear of this much anymore, but it was ubiquitous in the 1980's.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 21, 2015)

Use the Japanese eggplants to make Pirogues (cajun canoe) stuffed with a mirliton and corn maque choux. A nice, spicy, tomato based sauce piquant and you're good to go!


----------



## Bookbrat (Aug 21, 2015)

Last year I had tons of Asian and Fairy Tale eggplants. I poked in lots of garlic cloves and roasted, then froze for Baba Ghannouj. 

We also froze tians...laid eggplant, green and yellow zucchini and tomato slices upright in a circle with chopped garlic sprinkled in, baked them most of the way done and froze. Thawed, topped with some parmesan and finished baking. Those turned out really good. 

I've been hauling summer squash and cukes in to work and putting them on the counter with an Adopt Me sign.


----------

